

Arrays: Core or Library Type? - edw519
http://dobbscodetalk.com/index.php?option=com_myblog&show=Arrays-Core-or-Library-Type-.html&Itemid=29

======
cconstantine
In general I agree with the author; arrays should be a core type. They are
simple to implement in the compiler, and a significant number of types can be
created on top of arrays.

On the other hand, I think the author got at his conclusion by looking at the
current feature-set of existing languages. What if a new language were created
that either negated the need for arrays all together; or implemented core
types that allow for complete creation of an array type in a library?

